# Benelli SBE not cycling second shell



## bearberg

Curious to hear if anyone has had any problems with Benelli's Super Black Eagle not cycling a second shell into the chamber. I bought a case of Winchester steel, 1 1/8 oz 1550 fps, this fall and have had numerous problems trying to get a second shot off. Not positive it is the shell or not. Have heard that the magazine spring should be replaced and that would improve performance. Any response would be appreciated.


----------



## Canuk

After similar problems I had to change my recoil spring in the stock.. A stock Benelli one is cheap, and a stainless SureCycle is spendy, but they work well and will last a lifetime.


----------



## bigblackfoot

I have had similar problems with my Beneli Super 90. It got to the point where if i pulled my reciever down it would take about 5 seconds for it to snap back up. I tried cleaning it thouroughly several times and finally i took it into scheels and the manager took it apart for me and gave me a new spring for free. It works just fine again. But how many rounds do you have through the gun? Ive probably had close to 10000 through mine. The spring was pretty gummed up. If i were you i would look into a new spring. Good luck


----------



## Maverick

Sometimes you get a good one and sometimes you get a bad one. For the prices we pay for our SBE we shouldn't have to buy a new spring for it! Personnally I'd take it back until you get a good one! That's what Oldhunter did with is first one. Took it back and got a whole new gun.

Mine hasn't been to bad, it just won't throw out 2 3/4- 7 1/2 shot or 8 soht unless it's Fiochi's. Outside of that it has trouble with newer Federal 3 1/2". Casing on them are a little different.

Mav....


----------



## dcrothers

I had the same problem.........far worse this fall than previous years'. God that is frustrating. My smart friend took the spring out and we cleaned it real well............terribly gummed up. 
While it has been working I would be interested in more information in the spring that someone mentioned earlier. Where do I find it? How much?
Thank you.


----------



## bearberg

A replacement source for recoil springs for Benelli SBE shotguns is 
www.surecycle.com. Quite spendy ($129) and shameful that one has to consider replacing a major component of a $1000+ gun to make it perform better.


----------



## dcrothers

Bearberg:

Thank you very much. I have gone to the site and bookmarked it. I had never heard of the product. Once again, thank you.

David


----------



## magnum3.5

The only trouble I have with my SBE is winchester 7/8 once the fedrals cycle but the wincester's don't. I shoot 125 lbs of shot through mine in a summer,and a 2-3 cases in the fall. I have no major trouble, it just shoots. Magnum


----------



## Dan Bueide

A few potential issues with cycling. Springs are one, but this doesn't normally show up until used for a while. I'm on my third spring on a 8 year old SBE and second on a 4 year old 20 monte. If you get wet real bad or often, water will find its way into the stock and affect the spring. Don't think I've ever had a "gummed up" spring - may be that gun is held in a butt-down position during cleaning and schmeg is running down. Ben makes a heavy duty replacement version - very reasonably priced. Any gunsmith can replace. Once replaced, back to quick as lightning. No big deal.


----------



## gaddyshooter

Don't have any good advise, just listening to the above problems brought a big smile to my face remembering the words I heard from my father in the duck blind with his Benelli. Didn't know he knew those kind of words and how to place them all together so nicely. :lol: 
He had his in to a gunsmith several times and the thing never would cycle properly. He used to threaten to "turn this XXXX thing into the world's most expensive boat ancher."


----------



## MRN

For lighter loads in the SBE you can pick up a new benelli spring, tube, plunger set from sportsman's guide pretty cheap ($30?? it was last summer). Probably not as nice as a surecycle, but cheaper. The new plunger is stainless, and the spring just a slight tad shorter. Tube was the same. I found it worked well for the 2 3/4 in loads I was using. Benelli locktights the crap out the tube cap, but it will break free with some pressure.

M.


----------



## BenUSA

The most likely solution to this problem would be to replace the Recoil spring not the whole component. The spring runs $5 - $10 for msrp. You should be able to have any of your local Benelli authorized dealers order this for you.


----------



## Dan Bueide

Ben, welcome to the site. Any idea when you're going to offer the S90 20Ga in wood? The S90 12 is my favorite auto, but I don't shoot it much anymore since switching to a 20 for upland. Shoot a 20 Monte now, but really like the S90 style better, especially the high post. Have several composite-stocked guns, but like a wood for upland. Glad you finally started offering the S90 in the 20, but was disappointed you only did so in the two composites. When will the wood be available?


----------



## BenUSA

I have not heard any news yet. I would imagine that in the future we will hear something from Italy on that. Sorry I don't have any other information regarding the wood..


----------



## Brad Anderson

Try using a teflon based oil. I have a super 90 that is at least 10 years old, and it has seen battle to many times to count. I thought I needed a new spring, nope just a better quality oil.

The teflon oil is far superior when it comes to temps below 0. Most oils thicken when exposed to weather below 0, teflon does not. I was amazed at the difference it made.

In conclusion, benelli makes the finest shotgun on the market. Well worth the price.


----------

